
Show HN: A weather forecasting app that plays the right tunes for your weather - aamana
http://weathertunes.com
======
aamana
I left my job last year to work on this. A few days ago I released the first
version I believe is worth spreading the word about. Please take a look and
let me know what you think. I hope you enjoy it!

~~~
kreeWall
So I've been using the app for an hour or so now, and I like it! I don't
really understand how this music has changed with the weather (mine is 'clear'
at the moment, so maybe not the best representation). However, I like the fact
that I can choose a genre and it'll shuffle songs, and that I can choose
whether or not I want to see the video. It's kind of like Pandora, but with
videos. Or like youtube, without the ads in between songs. Nice interface!

~~~
aamana
Thanks for trying! The type of music it plays goes beyond just it being clear
outside. It also factors in things like humidity, precipitation, wind speed,
time of day, time of year etc. If it hot and humid out, its likely to play
more peaceful music, but if its clear with a bit of a chill, could be
energetic/gritty etc. But again, if its morning, it'll probably try and play
music not as energetic, but slowly ramp up as the day progresses. Glad you're
enjoying it!

~~~
kreeWall
That's actually super cool. I tried it when it was raining, and it was on
point. I probably wouldn't use it as my primary music app (because I subscribe
to Spotify premium), but I would definitely use it from time-to-time!

~~~
aamana
Thanks! I definitely put in a l to of time making sure it picked the right
moods.

